# Media Markt startet Online-Shop - Mindestens 5 Euro Versandkosten



## SebastianThoeing (16. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Media Markt startet Online-Shop - Mindestens 5 Euro Versandkosten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Media Markt startet Online-Shop - Mindestens 5 Euro Versandkosten


----------



## autumnSkies (16. Januar 2012)

Lange kann man in dem Shop wahrscheinlich eh nicht rumstöbern. Bei dem Rot bekommt man ja Augenkrebs... Ausprobieren konnt ich ihn Gott sei Dank eh nicht; wenn man den Link folgt bekommt man momentan einen 404.

Hoffentlich gibts nun endlich ungecuttete DVDs zu den normalen Angebotspreisen. Und würde hier bei den Spielen stehen, ob eine englische Sprache zu Wahl steht, wäre der Shop für mich interessant.


EDIT: So jetzt gings. Ganz toll: Spiele und Filme nur als Download erhältlich.


----------



## DonBarcal (16. Januar 2012)

Soso, das Unternehmen, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch in der Werbung gegen Onlineshops gewettert hat, hat nun selbst einen


----------



## wOJ (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn die auf den preissuchmaschinen nicht auf den letzten pläzten sein wollen dann könn die schonma 50% auf alle ihre preise reduzieren


----------



## krovvy (16. Januar 2012)

keine chance gegen amazon!


----------



## UthaSnake (16. Januar 2012)

Hmm ich finds irgendwie ein bisschen peinlich...
Im Jahr 2012 hat Media Markt einen Onlineshop....wow...

der übrigens genauso beschissen ist wie deren "normale" Seite und der auch keine Besonderheiten zu bieten hat!

Für mich(!) irgendwie viel TAM TAM um.... nix!

Aber nun gut, media MArkt hat JETZT SCHON einen Onlineshop.... echt... hammer....
^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2012)

Dieses Rot sollten sie unbedingt nochmal ändern. Das ist viel zu grell. Da brennt einem beim Gucken ja die Netzhaut durch 

Und Spiele nur als Download? Haben Sie dann auch wieder ihre eigene Plattform mit Accountsystem? :o


----------



## DrProof (16. Januar 2012)

DonBarcal schrieb:


> Soso, das Unternehmen, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch in der Werbung gegen Onlineshops gewettert hat, hat nun selbst einen


 
wie man auch gemerkt hat... schlug die werbung 0 ein und keiner wollte die sehen und ging nur auf die Eier!


----------



## FullbusterG (16. Januar 2012)

Alternate?  +super Kundensupport +Garantie +schneller Versand +großes Sortiment 
Nur ein paar der Punkte^^
                  -Anzeige der Verfügbarkeit des Produkts -.-


----------



## Mister-Brian (16. Januar 2012)

Und wie soll ausgerechnet diese hässliche Seite und zusätzliche (!) Versandkosten MM's neuen Onlineshop erfolgreich machen? Man bietet dem Kunden keinen signifikanten Vorteil gegnüber anderen Anbietern wie einen konstanten Rabat an und verlangt auch noch VSK. Die Verantwortlichen haben doch einen an der Klatsche


----------



## Wamboland (16. Januar 2012)

Jup - zudem kann man nicht gescheit suchen und filtern und das Angebot  ist extrem begrenzt. Wie man mit so einem kundenunfreundlichen Shop  irgendwas, außer Spott, erreichen will ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Mothman (16. Januar 2012)

Naja, dass das Angebot erstmal kleiner ist, ist glaub ich normal. Auch wenn man schon ne etablierte Kette im Laden-Bereich ist, muss man doch Online erstmal Fuß fassen. Da wäre es etwas riskant das Ganze gleich extrem groß aufzuziehen. 
Ich denke mal das wird wirtschaftlich getrennt gesehen und somit muss der Online-Shop auch selbstständig wirtschaften.

Amazon hatte damals mit nur Büchern angefangen und Zalando nur mit ein paar ausgewählten Schuhmarken. 
Also da würde ich mal nicht vorschnell urteilen.

Aber zu der Farbe geb ich euch recht. Viel zu penetrant das Rot.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Wo ist denn das Problem? Jeder kann doch einfach mal schauen, was es für Shops gibt, und entscheidet sich dann halt. Manch einer wird zB vlt MM bevorzugen, selbst wenn es woanders billiger ist, weil er MM vlt in Sachen Seriösität mehr vertraut als den "billigen" Shops, und bestimmt wollen manche auch den Vorteil in Anspruch nehmen, die Ware kostenfrei zu "ihrer" MM-Filiale senden zu lassen, um im Falle des Falles dann vor Ort Ansprechpartnter zu haben. 

Aber so zu tun, als sei das jetzt der größte Bockmist, nur weil der Shop nicht hyperbillig ist und vlt das Angebot noch etwas hinkt, ist einfach völlig daneben... denn dann würde man an sich jeden, der nicht bei einem der 5 ALLERbilligsten Onlineshops bestellt, unterstellen, er sei bescheuert


----------



## Wamboland (17. Januar 2012)

Ich lasse die Sachen aber lieber kostenlos vor meine Haustür liefern - weil der nächste MM ist 25km entfernt


----------



## b34v13s (17. Januar 2012)

"Heute ging die digitale Plattform an den Stark."

Finde den Fehler


----------



## Rocky-1992 (17. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem? Jeder kann doch einfach mal schauen, was es für Shops gibt, und entscheidet sich dann halt. Manch einer wird zB vlt MM bevorzugen, selbst wenn es woanders billiger ist, weil er MM vlt in Sachen Seriösität mehr vertraut als den "billigen" Shops, und bestimmt wollen manche auch den Vorteil in Anspruch nehmen, die Ware kostenfrei zu "ihrer" MM-Filiale senden zu lassen, um im Falle des Falles dann vor Ort Ansprechpartnter zu haben.
> 
> Aber so zu tun, als sei das jetzt der größte Bockmist, nur weil der Shop nicht hyperbillig ist und vlt das Angebot noch etwas hinkt, ist einfach völlig daneben... denn dann würde man an sich jeden, der nicht bei einem der 5 ALLERbilligsten Onlineshops bestellt, unterstellen, er sei bescheuert




schauen kann jeder da haste recht, aber wieso das doppelte für ein Produkt zahlen wenn ich es wo anders billiger und auch noch kostenlos nach Hause bekomme UND wenn es mir nicht passt auch wieder zurück schicken und ohne Probleme das Geld zurück bekomm?! 
ich mein, das MM rote Zahlen schreibt wundert mich nicht und das lag 100% NICHT daran das die keinen online Shop hatten.

Edit: ähhmm ich mein jeder der sich zumindest ein bisschen in Sachen online Shops auskennt weiß das Amazon ein guter griff ist und ein besseren nicht finden wird.


----------



## zetigeist (17. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem? Jeder kann doch einfach mal schauen, was es für Shops gibt, und entscheidet sich dann halt. Manch einer wird zB vlt MM bevorzugen, selbst wenn es woanders billiger ist, weil er MM vlt in Sachen Seriösität mehr vertraut als den "billigen" Shops, und bestimmt wollen manche auch den Vorteil in Anspruch nehmen, die Ware kostenfrei zu "ihrer" MM-Filiale senden zu lassen, um im Falle des Falles dann vor Ort Ansprechpartnter zu haben.
> 
> Aber so zu tun, als sei das jetzt der größte Bockmist, nur weil der Shop nicht hyperbillig ist und vlt das Angebot noch etwas hinkt, ist einfach völlig daneben... denn dann würde man an sich jeden, der nicht bei einem der 5 ALLERbilligsten Onlineshops bestellt, unterstellen, er sei bescheuert


 
Es geht einfach darum, dass MM mit dem Start im Onlinemarkt eher defensiv handelt und sich dadurch erhofft eine breitere Masse anzusprechen. Amazon ist ganz klar Marktführer in jeglicher Hinsicht und wenn MM da mithalten will muss sowohl am Preis als auch an der Seriösität von MM sehr stark geschraubt werden. 

Ich persönlich denke MM ist für Leute die sich a: nicht mit dem Internet auskennen  b: auf wirklich gute Angebote warten oder c: einfach in einer Notlage sind und bestimmte Artikel möglichst eilig benötigen 

Ich denke nicht, dass ich dort jemals was bestellen werde.


----------



## haep2 (17. Januar 2012)

Amazon ist unter anderem dadurch groß geworden, dass sie keine Versandgebühren über 20 Euro verlangen.
Solange man das in der Metro Group nicht versteht wird man nie eine Konkurrenz zu Amazon aufbauen können...


----------



## Lurelein (17. Januar 2012)

haep2 schrieb:


> Amazon ist unter anderem dadurch groß geworden, dass sie keine Versandgebühren über 20 Euro verlangen.
> Solange man das in der Metro Group nicht versteht wird man nie eine Konkurrenz zu Amazon aufbauen können...


 
Warum sollte der MM Shop eine Konkurrenz zu Amazon werden O.o

Wer kauft denn bitte Elektronik bei Amazon? Wenn man mal bei Geizhals durchguckt ist Amazon sehr selten mit dem besten Preis vertreten bei Elektronik Artikeln. Da gibt es weitaus preiswertere Shops wo man Elektronik Artikel kaufen kann.


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Warum sollte der MM Shop eine Konkurrenz zu Amazon werden O.o
> 
> Wer kauft denn bitte Elektronik bei Amazon? Wenn man mal bei Geizhals durchguckt ist Amazon sehr selten mit dem besten Preis vertreten bei Elektronik Artikeln. Da gibt es weitaus preiswertere Shops wo man Elektronik Artikel kaufen kann.


 
ich!
für den Preis meiner Kamera gab´s Quasi das Objektiv noch gratis dazu -> 75€ gespart
oder ne Grafikkarte gab´s z.B. auch nur da
Die Aussage hat einen ziemlichen Schwachpunkt darin, das dir selbst widersprichts, denn wenn man da nen günstigen Preis findet, warum sollte man da nicht zuschlagen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem "günstigsten Preis" ist in jedem Einzelfall anders, zB auch amazon ist bei elektronik oft sehr günstig, aber auch nicht immer top, vor allem "verpennen" die auch mal bei manchen Produkten eine Preissenkung, so dass zB der LCD-TV in 10 Shops 400€ kostet und bei amazon immer noch 600€... aber bei sehr vielen Sachen ist amazon (vor allem wenn man Versandkosten beachtet) immer noch unter den besten Shops bzw. in einem Preisabstand, der kaum der Rede wert ist.Und wenn man dann bisher mit amazon gute Erfahrungen hatte: warum soll man dann zB den neuen Monitor bei irgendeiner kleinen Kltische mit erst 10 Wertungen bestellen, nur um den Monitor für 176€ statt 179€ zu bekommen? Der ein oder andere mag das dann machen, aber viele Kunden bleiben lieber bei dem, was sie kennen, außer der Preisabstand wird wirklich verlockend hoch.

Aber auch Saturn und MM haben seit ner Weile nicht selten SEHR gute Preise, die kein Onlineshop toppt - das Klischee von vor 3-4 Jahren ist heute nicht mehr korrekt, MM und Saturn haben aber viel zu spät reagiert, und das Filialkonzept macht natürlich auch träge, viele der Produktpreise basieren auf Einkaufspreisen, die schon lange veraltet sind, weil man halt die Ware für die Filialen lange im Voraus planen muss. Vieles ist daher bei den großen "Discountern" auch sehr teurer, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Man muss eben immer hinschauen. 

Ich schaue wirklich SEHR oft nach Produkten nicht nur für mich selbst und aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen. Bei Dingen für mich beobachte ich ab einem Budget von ca 40-50€ die Preise auch wirklich über mehrere Tage oder sogar Wochen. Wenn ich die letzten 2 Jahre mal überlege, wo ich dann am Ende gekauft hab in Sachen Elektronikartikeln ab ca. 40€: 

im Laden:
Saturn in Köln: Foto-Cam (180€) und mein Boxenset für die "Rear"-Boxen (90€)
Pro Markt in Köln: BluRay-Player (120€)
MediaMarkt: Speedlink Kudos Gamermaus (40€), WLAN-Drucker (60€), Gefrierschrank für meine Eltern (500€)

online:
amazon: LCD-TV (500€), AV-Receiver (250€) und DSL-Router (40€)
caseking über amazon marketplace: Sapphire AMD 6870 (160€)
redcoon (eine Tochter von MM und Saturn): Subwoofer (130€)
elektrowelt24: Centerbox (75€, hab ich nur gemacht, da die in Köln sind - rein online hätt ich vlt bei amazon bestellt, obwohl es mehr kostet)
hardwareversand.de: Mainbaord, CPU, RAM, Tastatur, Festplatte... insgesamt verteilt auf mehrere Käufe ca für ca 350-400€


Überall waren die Preise die günstigsten oder zumindest ohne dass der Abstand zum ALLERbilligsten (seriösen) Shop nennenswert wäre, also zB bei nem Preis von 50€ halt 2-3€ Differenz, bei 500€ Warenpreis dürfen es auch mal 10-20€ sein. Aber bevor ich bei einem neuen Shop extra ein neues Kundenkonto anlege und auch nicht genau weiß, wie zuverlässig der Shop ist usw., zahl ich lieber etwas mehr, und auch zB eine Computermaus kauf ich lieber offline für 40€ bei MediaMarkt oder Saturn als für 35€ online, weil ich bei 35€ ein Problem hab, wenn ich die zurücksenden wollte (kostenfreie Rücksendung erst ab 40€  ). Und auch die Shops für Dinge, die ich für andere Leute rausgesucht hab und als Empfehlung gab, sind ähnlich verteilt, da hab ich auch immer mal gesagt "bei Saturn gibt es das grad..." und dann wiederum mal "... bei amazon" und beim nächsten dann wieder woanders...


----------



## mimc1 (17. Januar 2012)

Ein Kölner Thumbs Up 


Allo ich persönlich hallte nichts davon und glaube auch nicht das sich das Konzept tatsächlich durchsetzen kan


----------



## Wamboland (17. Januar 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Warum sollte der MM Shop eine Konkurrenz zu Amazon werden O.o
> 
> Wer kauft denn bitte Elektronik bei Amazon? Wenn man mal bei Geizhals durchguckt ist Amazon sehr selten mit dem besten Preis vertreten bei Elektronik Artikeln. Da gibt es weitaus preiswertere Shops wo man Elektronik Artikel kaufen kann.


 
Wenn man aber die Versandkosten mit einbezieht ist Amazon oft oben dabei. 

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen folgenden Alternativen habe:

Shop No Name - 499€ + 23€ Versand per NN weil er klein ist bzw. kaum Bewertungen
Amazon - 560€ 

Dann würde ich immer bei Amazon bestellen, denn ich weiß ich bekomme meine Ware und wenn irgendwas damit ist, dann habe ich kaum Probleme, denn Amazon ist fast immer sehr kulant. 

Teilweise ist es aber sogar so das Amazon durch den Gratisversand sogar am günstigsten ist. 

Das einzige Mal wo ich bisher mir extra ein Konto gemacht hatte war bei PC Spezialist, denn die hatten meinen LED TV zu einem unschlagbaren Preis der ca. 200€ unter MM war und noch immer 60€ unter allen anderen Händlern. Da muss ich gestehen das ich trotz des bekannten Namen bammel hatte und dachte da kann was nicht stimmen, war aber alles super


----------



## JillValentine21 (17. Januar 2012)

Naja ich kaufe wenn dann nur Tastaturen oder Mäuse bei Mediamarkt hier in meiner Stadt.. Aber auch nur aus dem Grund dass WENN was mit der Tastatur oder der Maus nicht stimmt ich sie sofort und ohne Wartezeit zurück bringen oder umtauschen kann so erspare ich mir lange Wartezeiten wegen Postversand usw dafür zahle ich auch gerne ein Paar Euro mehr.. Obwohl meine Saitek Cyborg bei Mediamarkt genauso viel gekostet hat wie im Netz und wenn man bedenkt das die meisten Shops gerade bei Nachnahmeversand extrem viel verlangen ist der Unterschied praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## dekkart (17. Januar 2012)

Den Aspekt mit dem Laden vor Ort, zu dem man Ware im Zweifelsfall zurückbringen kann finde ich eigentlich auch nicht ganz so schlecht. Eigentlich geht das mit Rücksendepaketen ja auch immer ganz gut und günstig, aber irgendwie habe ich ein besseres Gefühl wenn ich so was direkt an eine Kundenservicestelle abgeben kann. Wenn Media Markt diesen Service ausbaut (wie etwa mit der früher selbstverständlichen Bereitstellung von Ersatzgeräten für die Dauer von Reparaturen) kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sie da einen Vorteil gegenüber Amazon ausbauen können. 
Was ich bei MM aber einfach nur schlimm finde, ist die Praxis, Preise zu verschleiern: Will man dort einen Laptop kaufen, werden einem meistens Sondermodelle angeboten wie etwa ein Asus Pro 58V, der sich bei näherem Hingucken als völlig identisches M50VN entpuppt. Bloss damit man nicht mal eben den Preis googeln kann. Wenn sie schon auf großen Preiskampf mit Amazon machen, sollen sie doch einfach die Preise der Konkurrenz und Benchmarkergebnisse der Geräte danebenschreiben das wäre mal echter Service  
Übrigens sind einige der "Noname" Anbieter auch nicht ganz so schlecht und auch nicht mehr ganz so noname. Ich nenn aber mal keine Namen, sonst wird der Comment noch wegen Werbung gesperrt. Wo kämen wir denn da hin, Werbung in der PC-Games online...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2012)

Als Online-Shop wird sich MM kaum im oberen Feld bewegen, denn richtige Preishammer sind bei denen selten. Die Versandkosten sind da sogar sehr nachteilig, weil nichtmal mit versandfreier Möglichkeit ab einem bestimmten Bestellwert. Kundenanziehend ist das nicht.

MM wäre, wenn ich einen Elektronik-Discounter aufsuchen wollen würde, eh nicht die erste Adresse, da ist Saturn stärker verbreitet und schneller erreichbar. Allein in meiner Umgebung gibt es 3 Saturn-Shops in maximal 20 km Entfernung, dagegen 1 einziger MM 50km entfernt. Für größere Anschaffungen kann sich eine Fahr dorthin sicherlich lohnen, aber für Filme oder Software würde ich das nicht machen, das rentiert sich mit dem Spritverbrauch für Hin- und Rückfahrt am Ende nicht.

Der Online-Gigant Amazon ist und bleibt für mich zu 99% die Nummer 1 in Sachen Angebotspreis und Verfügbarkeit. Seit 10 Jahren kaufe ich dort regelmäßig ein und hatte bisher eine einzige Reklamation, und diese wurde auch prompt bearbeitet. Kenne kaum einen anderen Shop über den ich Ähnliches berichten könnte.

Ein Preisvergleich über Suchmaschinen schadet dennoch nie, denn es gibt immer noch die eine oder andere Möglichkeit, einige Euros zu sparen, und ich rede jetzt nicht von einzelnen Cents.

Als gute Alternative nenne ich da Buch.de ! Mit der Altersfreigabe für Erwachsenen-Medien spart man sich die 5 Euro Versand für FSK18-Ware, und mit dem Gutscheinsystem (2 Euro für geschriebene Rezensionen, gelegentliche Rabatte per Newsletter) kann man zusätzlich den eigentlichen Verkaufspreis kürzen. Das Angebot ist bei dem Laden zwar auf Bücher, Filme, Musik, Games und kleinere Nischenkategorien beschränkt und somit wesentlich kleiner als bei Amazon, dennoch lohnt sich auch dort ein gelegentlicher Kauf.


----------

